# Out of memory at line: 3



## alphaking (3. Juni 2007)

ich habe diesen fehler nur auf buffed.de: 
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/m13omj3a/fehler.jpg 

er tritt immer auf, wenn ich auf einen link klicke oder eine andere internetseite aufrufen möchte. 
der feheler tritt nur auf buffed.de auf!

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen, was da falsch ist!


----------



## Tassy (3. Juni 2007)

Diese Thema habe ich schon erstellt =D 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=11212 

Wurde auch schon vom Admin beantwortet!


----------

